# McLane UG-20-3.5RP-10



## kainpj (May 9, 2019)

I'm looking at purchasing a McLane UG-20-3.5RP-10. No idea how many hours on it, owner says it ran 8 years ago when it was last run. They're selling it $75. To me this seems like a deal worth chancing. What are others' thoughts?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Clearly wasn't kept clean, but the reel looks like it still has life and a relief angle. You might have to do a little work on the B&S engine, but for $75 it sounds like a great deal to me.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Spammage said:


> Clearly wasn't kept clean, but the reel looks like it still has life and a relief angle. You might have to do a little work on the B&S engine, but for $75 it sounds like a great deal to me.


Agreed with all of this!

On other this is try and save as many McLane parts as possible. The replacement parts for McLanes are quite expensive.


----------



## kainpj (May 9, 2019)

Appreciate the input, the reel is what I was concerned with so if it has some life left then I'll go for it and see what I can do. Thanks again!


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

$75? Hurry up. Pay 'da man, and run.

That's the greens mower version. Just looked on McLane's website. Brand new. That's a $2,000.00 mower.


----------



## kainpj (May 9, 2019)

JRS 9572 said:


> $75? Hurry up. Pay 'da man, and run.
> 
> That's the greens mower version. Just looked on McLane's website. Brand new. That's a $2,000.00 mower.


Picking it up Saturday!


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

@kainpj, good luck with it! I actually saw that yesterday on Marketplace and he mentioned that it was pending pickup....you beat me to it. Hope it works out for you!


----------



## kainpj (May 9, 2019)

MNLawnGuy1980 said:


> @kainpj, good luck with it! I actually saw that yesterday on Marketplace and he mentioned that it was pending pickup....you beat me to it. Hope it works out for you!


Thanks! Engine is in great shape actually and I was able to start it up yesterday. In desperate need of a backlapping and could use some new paint. Overall happy with the deal though.


----------



## kainpj (May 9, 2019)

SGrabs33 said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > Clearly wasn't kept clean, but the reel looks like it still has life and a relief angle. You might have to do a little work on the B&S engine, but for $75 it sounds like a great deal to me.
> ...


@SGrabs33 @Spammage Any guidelines or rules on when to sharpen or replace a bed knife? I was able to take a little sandpaper and shine up the edge but not sure I should grind it as I've read the angle is very important and must be square all the way across.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Backlapping should do it. No need to do it separately IMO. You should be able to tell if it's really worn. You would be able to see a lip on either end, or both.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

On a Toro greensmower, the service limit for a reel is 2.3mm (i.e., grind when the relief angle has been worn down such that the cutting edge hits 2.3mm).


----------



## kainpj (May 9, 2019)

SGrabs33 said:


> Backlapping should do it. No need to do it separately IMO. You should be able to tell if it's really worn. You would be able to see a lip on either end, or both.


Thanks, should get my backlapping compound on Saturday and will try it out. Is there much risk in damaging the reel if the bed knife does need replacing? (Bed knife does seem ok, not perfect though)


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

kainpj said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > Backlapping should do it. No need to do it separately IMO. You should be able to tell if it's really worn. You would be able to see a lip on either end, or both.
> ...


Just see if a light backlapping will work. Overly backlapping and adjusting could cause issues.


----------



## bhc65 (Jul 18, 2019)

Anyone know when the bed knife needs to be replaced? I have a 1994 7 blade 20" Mclane mower. When did they change the bed knife design. I notice the replacement blade edge angles up. My bed knife is straight no upward angle on it. I had it sharpen a couple of times but I notice no upward angle on it.


----------



## kainpj (May 9, 2019)

@bhc65 I ended up taking mine in to a local golf course (wanted to make sure I started out as perfect as possible, still appreciate your advice @SGrabs33). They had to put a new angle on my bedknife as it was incorrectly ground previously and mentioned I should probably just replace it soon. From my limited understanding though the bed knife needs to be replaced only when damaged or "really worn". To paraphrase @SGrabs33 "You should be able to tell if it's really worn. You would be able to see a lip on either end, or both."


----------

